# Stress test with MVO2



## la_0922 (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe the code to a stress test with Mixed venous oxygen saturation is 0105T (Category III) but this codes description is "Inert gas breathing for cardiac output measurement during exercise". I believe this code to be correct, and even though it is not covered I need to show one of my proivders that this is not a billable service....can anyone help me with this? anything would be appreciated..thanks!--Louise


----------

